# What is this all over my yard?



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Please help me figure out what is popping up all over my yard. I'm not sure if they are ant hills but I want to get rid of them but don't know what to put down. If you know what this is please respond and also give information on what products work to get rid of them.

Thanks so much.


----------



## radiomix (May 18, 2020)

More than likely that's just earthworm castings. If so, it's nothing to worry about an they are good for the soul.


----------

